
Microsoft’s inspired new workspaces boost creativity and collaboration - protomyth
https://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2016/04/11/how-microsofts-inspired-new-workspaces-boost-creativity-and-collaboration/#sm.0001jrblqc8idcxuvm61vwh0s3h3b
======
karimdag
I like the new Microsoft, it's trying to distance itself from the old
corporate look but I think they still have to put a lot of work on their
products.

------
mindcrime
Sounds like a step backwards to me. From private offices to "open plan under a
fancy name"? Thanks, but no thanks.

------
pinewurst
Those are attractive spaces but feel like they'd be introvert hell.

